# ¿Porqué es necesario utilizar cajas para altavoces?



## sistemascontrol (May 14, 2010)

Hola!

¿Cual es la principal necesidad por la que "todos" los altavoces van en cajas?

¿Que es mejor, meter un altavoz en una caja que no sea adecuada para él, o dejarlo sin nada? ¿porqué?

Sé que son conceptos básicos, pero todavía tengo mis pequeñas dudas al respecto...

Muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2010)

Fijate en el link que hay acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/#post116720


----------



## sistemascontrol (May 17, 2010)

Hola!

Gracias por el link, hay artículos verdaderamente interesantes.

Pero es que tampoco encuentro el porqué de la utilización de cajas. No encuentro en ningún lado lo que es la base del tema de los baffles: el porqué de su utilización, qué pasa si no se le pone caja al driver...

¿Sabría donde puedo encontrarlo?

Gracias!

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2010)

De momento se me ocurren un par.

1) Si el altavoz no esta en una caja se crea un retorno del movimiento de aire que produce el cono de adelante a atrás (Y viceversa) rodeando el borde del altavoz, lo que produce pérdida de rendimiento y permitiría un excesivo desplazamiento del cono.

2) Como te comentaba ezavalla en el post que te recomendó leer, el altavoz por si solo posee una respuesta a la frecuencia peculiar, que habrá que corregir mediante la resonancia del volumen de aire contenido en la caja o los tubos de sintonía de la misma caja.

3) El altavoz esta pensado para "Mover" una carga formada por el propio sistema de suspensión y una columna de aire que se encuentra contenida dentro de la caja, si no tuviera esta "carga" (Aire dentro de la caja), el desplazamiento del cono sería excesivo y peligroso para la salud del parlante al manejar potencias altas, en primer lugar produciría distorsión en caso de que la bobina se salga de la región de trabajo incluso podría llegara romper el sistema de suspensión.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 17, 2010)

esosa son sólo algunos de los principios básicos del por qué las cajas para los parlantes.

un buen ejemplo de lo que les pasa a los parlantes sin caja, son los autos, donde los parlantes se dañan con muy poco uso...además de encontrarse en posiciones para las que no fueron diseñados: horizontales, verticales, angulares...depende el parlante.


----------



## ehbressan (May 17, 2010)

sistemascontrol dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> ¿Cual es la principal necesidad por la que "todos" los altavoces van en cajas?
> 
> ...



Hola, esta bien puesto "todos" entre comillas, ya que no todos los parlantes van en caja, no necesariamente. Fijate aca :

http://www.linkwitzlab.com/

Y encima este es grosso, grosso, sabe y mucho. Observa en especial el Orion.
Lo que nunca vi es parlantes que no esten montados en baffles (placa de algun material), bahh por ahi vi y no me acuerdo, ya estoy viejo y la memoria me falla a veces...


----------



## detrakx (May 19, 2010)

Creo haber dicho alguna vez por estos pagos. 
Cual es la necesidad ? de ahi en mas se plantea el objetivo.
Suena a sistemático y estructurado, pero ayuda y orienta.
Existen varios tipos de cajas. con sus respectivas ventajas y desventajas. 
Ni mejor ni peor, solo distintas y uno elige según convenga el tipo de caja.
Un parlante funciona sin caja. Pero acarrea problemas ya comentadas anteriormente por los colegas, son mas las desventajas que las ventajas.

El orion de don Linkwitz es un sistema que esta super estudiado, incluso ellos explican en sus documentos como funcionan los sistemas de "cajas abiertas" ( open baffle ). En este caso la elección de los woofers es muy puntual. 
No es cuestion de comprar culaquier parlante de 10" y mandarlo asi como viene,
Por otro lado las vias del sistema son activas. Esto permite que y cada una de ellas puedan ser ajustadas para evitar anomalias en la respuesta final del sistema.

http://www.linkwitzlab.com/x-models.htm#B

saludos.


----------

